# Advice needed



## Tiffany (May 4, 2018)

So the Hubby and I have decided to begin permanent RVing....we are at odds as to what is best a Class A or Class C....of course both are great in their own way, what he is mostly worried about is, with the Class A will we be limited as to where we can go/park across the US?


----------



## zac blankenship (May 26, 2018)

We have a Class C we like. Class A are good as well some aren’t as big as others.


----------

